# How did you plan emotionally and psychologically for retirement?



## CatGuy (Feb 9, 2020)

I'm going to be retiring in about 7 months, and I'm curious as to how others have planned - or not planned - for the first days/weeks/months of being retired. Did you have a plan? Were you excited? Anxious? How did those first days/etc. affect you mentally and emotionally?

Thanks to all who reply!


----------



## Marie5656 (Feb 9, 2020)

*Hello, and welcome.  I retired in 2016. With me, it was different as I had to make the difficult decision to retire on disability, as I was no longer physically able to do my work safely or effectively.
So, for me there was anxiety, as to how we would be able to afford the cut in income. At the time, I was on my husbands health insurance, as that was not a problem.  We were able to work out the finances, and did OK
To give perspective, if I had stayed working I would be retiring this year..age 66.
The first days were odd.  Not having to go to work, or prepare for it.  It did take a few weeks to get my head wrapped around the fact that I would no longer be working.   But the time off gave me time to do more around the house, work on hobbies, cook more, etc.
My husband passed away a year ago, and I plan to do some traveling this summer...day trips and such. 

I think you will get a lot of good answers here, all will give you good perspective.*


----------



## DaveA (Feb 9, 2020)

Never planned. It came as an "early out" option and after a brief discussion with my wife, we went for it.  (She hadn't worked in years, BTW) Didn't affect me in any way except for being happy to choose what to do, or not to do on a daily basis.  It allowed us to spend a few months in Florida, each winter, and a few months at our daughter's cottage in Maine.  That and the time spent with our fairly large immediate family was golden.

I didn't mind my job,  got along with fellow employees well, but  never missed a minute of it. IMHO. if time spent at one's job is preferable to time spent with family then, sad it as is, I suppose it's better off to skip retirement until one is forced out.

It'll be 28 years retired this coming July, and it's been a hell of a lot more fun than the previous 28 years.   Wish I could look forward to another 28 years of the same but that's nor going to happen.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 9, 2020)

No plans for me! I was already unemployed and, since having an extremely hard time finding another job, but getting EUI, wife and I decided that I should go for my SS Early Retirement. I keep totally busy at home, on the computer or cleaning. Yes, while she worked a full-time job, I (as a man), was kept busy at home doing "Molly Maid" and "Mabel" jobs. Just call me: my wife's Driver, Maid and Bodyguard (LOL) and paid very well for it. Not salary, but lots and lots of love!


----------



## StarSong (Feb 9, 2020)

Hubby and I own a business.  Over a couple of years we stopped taking new customers, transitioning gradually from full time to a day off a week to two days off, and so forth.  Eventually we sold most of the business but kept our favorite parts going.  Closed the warehouse in spring of 2016 and don't miss that aspect at all.  

We probably each work a total of 100 hours per year between consulting, purchasing, and overseeing some manufacturing, mostly late spring/early summer.  We hope to continue on this path for at least 3 more years, then reassess.


----------



## Catlady (Feb 9, 2020)

I retired when I turned 63 and was very happy, felt like a yoke was taken off my neck.  I could have worked a couple of more years, but they were about to get rid of night shift and I didn't want to work the chaotic and stressful day shift (electric company office).  I think you suffer more of a withdrawal if you love your work and will miss it, I didn't.  I had just bought a newly built house and was excited planning to decorate the inside and planning and planting my bare back yard.  So, I had plenty to keep me busy the first few months.  I loved the freedom and fun of retirement.  If you don't have hobbies, find one or two to keep you excited and/or travel if you enjoy that.  Good luck!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 9, 2020)

I was so excited. I was counting the days,minutes and seconds. When I finally walked out of the door for the last time I remember thinking, now I'm ready for the next step in my life. 

The following day I got up and thought, Wow!  I have so much time, what am I going to do? Before I knew it I had the days filled with so many projects I'm still working on them and adding more. 

I did like my job but never looked back.


----------



## Knight (Feb 9, 2020)

Retired 25 years ago remember being happy to experience for the 1st. time in my life getting up when I woke up. Next would be not waiting for the weekends to get things done like mowing the lawn. No anxiety no regrets. We planned well including how to improve our health so we could enjoy many years in retirement.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 9, 2020)

Our winter months can be pretty boring for us, but when nice/warm-warmer hits, we will get our boat ready for the water, go to some Fairs and parades and so on. Funny, but when we lived in Florida, our life was pretty much the same, even with Florida's so-called "winters". 

I absolutely love retirement, but wife would really like continuing to work, but...……..


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 9, 2020)

ClassicRockr said:


> Our winter months can be pretty boring for us, but when nice/warm-warmer hits, we will get our boat ready for the water, go to some Fairs and parades and so on. Funny, but when we lived in Florida, our life was pretty much the same, even with Florida's so-called "winters".
> 
> I absolutely love retirement, but wife would really like continuing to work, but...……..


* you barely   took that boat out at all when you were in Florida Cody...don't tell porky pies*... * I do hope you get it out this summer tho' I presume your water in Colorado is fresh and not sea water ? *


----------



## CatGuy (Feb 9, 2020)

Great answers so far, thank you all!


----------



## CatGuy (Feb 9, 2020)

Catlady said:


> I retired when I turned 63 and was very happy, felt like a yoke was taken off my neck.  I could have worked a couple of more years, but they were about to get rid of night shift and I didn't want to work the chaotic and stressful day shift (electric company office).  I think you suffer more of a withdrawal if you love your work and will miss it, I didn't.  I had just bought a newly built house and was excited planning to decorate the inside and planning and planting my bare back yard.  So, I had plenty to keep me busy the first few months.  I loved the freedom and fun of retirement.  If you don't have hobbies, find one or two to keep you excited and/or travel if you enjoy that.  Good luck!


I'll be 62 when I pull the plug, and I'll be very happy also! Putting together a plan to keep myself busy the first few months until I can get a better handle on what direction I'm going to take. I've got several hobbies I've been looking to get more involved in, and travel's definitely in the cards!


----------



## IrisSenior (Feb 9, 2020)

Plan? Sure I had a plan. I was going to sit in front of the window with my coffee and watch others go to work (I did). I was going to (and did) shopped until I dropped. I was not going to get on a GO train for a long while. I was finally going to go on that diet and walk and lose weight (I lost 25 lbs in a year and half). Read as much as I like. After almost 42 years at the same company, I was not going to think about work anymore.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 9, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> * you barely   took that boat out at all when you were in Florida Cody...don't tell porky pies*... * I do hope you get it out this summer tho' I presume your water in Colorado is fresh and not sea water ? *



We did take it out, but not nearly as much as we wanted to. Just what can we say when the tide isn't right, there's smoke from local wildfires, rain and/or wind. 
But, we did take it out and I have pictures of it out.
Yes, all of the lakes here are freshwater, holding some nice size rainbow trout. Will be getting our fishing licenses in a few weeks and re-installing our rod holders on the boat when it's warm enough to do.
Actually, Holly we went to the boat twice this week to clean the snow off of the full cover.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 9, 2020)

CatGuy said:


> I'll be 62 when I pull the plug, and I'll be very happy also! Putting together a plan to keep myself busy the first few months until I can get a better handle on what direction I'm going to take. I've got several hobbies I've been looking to get more involved in, and travel's definitely in the cards!


Must be getting a nice Pension and SS, hugh?


----------



## Marie5656 (Feb 9, 2020)

*OK. Stop the presses. @CatGuy @Catlady  ?????? I am sensing a pattern here. Do you two know each other?   *


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 9, 2020)

CatGuy said:


> I'll be 62 when I pull the plug, and I'll be very happy also! Putting together a plan to keep myself busy the first few months until I can get a better handle on what direction I'm going to take. I've got several hobbies I've been looking to get more involved in, and travel's definitely in the cards!


 I was 62,  2 years ago when I took retirement. I'd had enough, of very long hours 10-12 hours per day ,   and  I got all sorts of ailments due to  it being so hard on my body , although I never took time off sick...

I hadn't actually planned to retire,  but in the end my body made the decision for me.. I'm a young 64, but  after retiring at 62 it's taken me these 2 years to try and get well again  and it's still ongoing.. hopefully  not for much longer... I'm still able to travel, but I can't go out as much as I always did and that irks the heck outta me.. so take my advice and retire as early as you can afford to.. and don't let your body take more punishment that it needs to...


----------



## CatGuy (Feb 9, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> *OK. Stop the presses. @CatGuy @Catlady  ?????? I am sensing a pattern here. Do you two know each other?   *


LOL! Well, we do now! But no, just coincidence from a pair of ailurophiles (that's a $5 word for cat lover)! CAT GUY is what my vanity plate on my car says; on my Vespa motor scooter it's CAT POP!


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 9, 2020)

I took early retirement (at 60) and never looked back.  I worked in a high-stress corporate job for 28 years and as soon as I qualified for a full non-discounted pension I began the count-down to retire.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 9, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> I was 62,  2 years ago when I took retirement. I'd had enough, of very long hours 10-12 hours per day ,   and  I got all sorts of ailments due to  it being so hard on my body , although I never took time off sick...
> 
> I hadn't actually planned to retire,  but in the end my body made the decision for me.. I'm a young 64, but  after retiring at 62 it's taken me these 2 years to try and get well again  and it's still ongoing.. hopefully  not for much longer... I'm still able to travel, but I can't go out as much as I always did and that irks the heck outta me.. so take my advice and retire as early as you can afford to.. and don't let your body take more punishment that it needs to...


Got that right, Holly!! (in red above)


----------



## ronaldj (Feb 9, 2020)

worked as a carpenter and was laid off every now and again...ten years ago got laid off and just retired.....68 and am long term unemployed and loving it....yes, I have retirement income and for a bit worked at our local hardware part time.


----------



## ronaldj (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## moviequeen1 (Feb 9, 2020)

I was 59 when I took early retirement in March 2011,financially I could do so
I  worked 3 days/wk for 27 yrs as a pharm tech at a local hospital My job was delivering narcotics to all nursing units/speciality units. It was alot of walking/lifting/paperwork
It was a difficult decison,I got tired coming home at the end of each week emotionally&physically exhausted. I was 'burned out',listened to my body with no regrets
On my days off from work{Tues&Thurs} I was volunteering in the mornings at 2 different places One was a local 'soup kitchen' was there on/off for 7yrs until it closed in 2012.I still volunteer 2 mornings/wk{Thurs&Fri} in business office at my church doing weekly computer tasks.I volunteer on Mon&Tues mornings at another org working in the office
It took me about 6-8 months not to get out of bed at 5:30am to get ready for work
I've kept a 'retirement journal',the 1st couple of weeks,I wrote in it once/wk.I don't do that any more but its interesting to read what I was feeling  at the time


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 9, 2020)

No plan for me I was terminated as part of a corporate merger.

For the first few weeks, it felt like I was on vacation and slowly a new pattern of living emerged.

It's been 15 years and I don't miss any of it.

Congratulations enjoy your new life.


----------



## jujube (Feb 9, 2020)

At 62, I took a long running start,  hit the diving board and plunged head-first into the cool waters of retirement.  I never looked back.

Two days later, I was on a plane to Hawaii.  My house sold while I was gone and I got off the plane just in time to go sign the closing documents.  Two days after that, we hitched up the RV and headed out to see America for a few months.  I didn't catch my breath til the next year.  I wasn't sure that I had done the *wise* thing, but after working my butt off for years, I was determined to do the *fun* thing while there was still some life in me.


----------



## Lc jones (Feb 9, 2020)

I knew I couldn’t work for much longer due to the stressors of the job as I worked in a very intense bureaucratic environment and I am the last person you would see in a bureaucracy as I am a service driven person and also a high producer. Thankfully the stars aligned and I was able to retire at 59. If I had stayed at my job any longer I would’ve been quite ill. It was the best decision I ever made other than marrying my dear husband.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Feb 9, 2020)

We were 65. We were both relieved. Relieved not to have to get up early, not to have to answer to anyone else, just relieved. Dave was able to get off his high blood pressure meds. Our only plans were to relax and maybe do a little traveling, which we have. We'd saved for our retirement since our twenties, so it was about time.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Feb 9, 2020)

CatGuy said:


> I'm going to be retiring in about 7 months, and I'm curious as to how others have planned - or not planned - for the first days/weeks/months of being retired. Did you have a plan? Were you excited? Anxious? How did those first days/etc. affect you mentally and emotionally?


We planned, financially, for decades.  I'll spare you the story, but I had some events in my 20's that caused me to make the decision to do whatever it takes to retire as early as possible. Wife and I were in agreement: we were scrimping/saving/investing (living below our means) even before we got married.
    Emotionally, no planning. I couldn't wait for retirement and retired at 57 years old. Wife retired at 54, but after a couple of years of travel, went back to work for a few more years. I was having none of that. I always tell people I'm a bum.


----------



## peppermint (Feb 9, 2020)

My husband retired at 69....He had enough of the traveling and the bulll S.....I was still working in a School system and had a year and a half.
for my retirement....Hubby was great....Cleaned the house, worked outside in the yard, did some wood work in the garage....I would come home for lunch and he had my lunch ready for me....By the way, hubby had to drive 2 hours to work....and back home 2 hours.....
2 years later he had a heart attack....(I wonder why)...He is doing well....Thank God....
We love our retirement....Now we also own another home in another State...Who would've thunk even to ever have another home!!!!!!!


----------



## Llynn (Feb 9, 2020)

Retirement certainly required no emotional planning for me. Does that mean I'm not an emotional person? I certainly hope so.


----------



## treeguy64 (Feb 9, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## Pecos (Feb 9, 2020)

Other than financially planning, I did not have any concrete plans for the day that I finally stopped working at age 63. I was able to "drift" into retirement by phasing down into part time status. First it was 30 hours per week, then 24 hours, then 18, and finally one 6 hour day per week for which they paid handsomely. 

When I finally wrapped up all the technical projects that I had been working on, it started to get boring and I began to notice how much infighting and turmoil was going on among the Federal Civil servants, the military personnel, and some of the various contractors. I had always been busy enough on interesting projects that I had apparently been able to tune all that out. The contractors were the best of the bunch followed by the military, but the federals were getting out of control and not focused on their jobs. I gave my 2 week notice, started the retirement money flowing, and never looked back.

Going from part time status to full retirement was a piece of cake. I was already used to watching everyone else drive off to work in the morning while I sipped coffee at the kitchen sink, …. I didn't even feel any guilt at all after working for 45 years.

Retiring from my second career as a civilian was certainly different than retiring from the Navy after 31 years. I still miss the Navy every now and then. I do miss the technical challenges that my civilian career presented, but not the work environment. Of course I was working in a big complex where the suicide rate was so high that they brought in a full time shrink to help people.


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 9, 2020)

From my perspective, having been retired going on 7 years so far...

1. Be entirely debt free (that includes mortgage, car payments, credit cards, and any other means folks have for getting into debt)
2. By the time I was retired, I had already developed my hobbies pretty well, so I went into it with interests to pursue
3. Seriously consider doing some sort of volunteer work.  Getting outside yourself is (in my experience) a very good way to avoid self-pity, boredom, depression, etc.  There are many ways to donate your time and skills to help others.

Tony


----------



## Getyoung (Feb 9, 2020)

Congratulations on your upcoming retirement!  Prior to retiring, I did quite a bit of planning, mostly financial, before I retired 3 years ago at age 57. Between reading retirement books and talking to some retired friends and co-workers, I pretty well knew what to expect. What I didn't expect is how much I love retirement!! It has exceeded all expectations, the freedom is so liberating.

I worked for the same company for 34 years. Interestingly, I do *not* miss any aspect of the job, or even the people, who I almost grew up with. The day after I retired we went to Hawaii for 3 weeks, home for about a month and then to the southern US for a month. It was a wonderful way to start this next phase. Having some structure to my days is important as are a few hobbies and interests.


----------



## Catlady (Feb 9, 2020)

jujube said:


> At 62, I took a long running start,  hit the diving board and plunged head-first into the cool waters of retirement.  I never looked back.
> 
> Two days later, I was on a plane to Hawaii.  My house sold while I was gone and I got off the plane just in time to go sign the closing documents.  Two days after that, we hitched up the RV and headed out to see America for a few months.  I didn't catch my breath til the next year.  I wasn't sure that I had done the *wise* thing, but after working my butt off for years, I was determined to do the *fun* thing while there was still some life in me.


Wow, that is what I call,  "Landed running, not walking''.  Glad you had fun!


----------



## Don M. (Feb 9, 2020)

CatGuy said:


> I'm going to be retiring in about 7 months, and I'm curious as to how others have planned - or not planned - for the first days/weeks/months of being retired. Did you have a plan? Were you excited? Anxious? How did those first days/etc. affect you mentally and emotionally?Thanks to all who reply!



I originally planned on working to age 62, then the company offered an early retirement buy-out when I was 60 that would have essentially had me working nearly for free for a couple of years, so I opted for the buy out.  I really liked my job, and was used to gobs of activity, etc., so when I suddenly found myself at home all day, it was almost stressful....and I could see that I was getting on the wife's nerves.  So, for lack of any real plans, we closed up the house, put some clothes and travel stuff in the truck, got some money from the bank, and headed for Canada, with no real itinerary.  We spend about a month just driving North to Canada, visited all sorts of nice places up there, then had a nice drive back through the NW US, and back home.  That gave us plenty of time to talk and think about the future, and allowed me to wind down from working so much.  After that, we started looking for a quiet place in a more rural area, found 40 acres of nice forest, and started a new life here.  It has worked out quite well.


----------



## Catlady (Feb 9, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> *OK. Stop the presses. @CatGuy @Catlady  ?????? I am sensing a pattern here. Do you two know each other?   *



Well, we have already established that I am the ''Crazy Cat Lady'' with fourteen furry babies.  I'd like to know if Cat Guy is also a ''Crazy Cat Guy"  (anything over four cats).   Huh, huh??


----------



## Duster (Feb 9, 2020)

All of our friends have been retired for a few years now. My husband worked seasonal contract work for 10 years. He was on the road two seasons and home the rest of the time, so he has been semi retired for a while. I closed my business 3 years ago, but still do most of the cooking, shopping, laundry, & cleaning, so I may never be fully retired.  

Officially we "retired" meaning collecting SS checks, at the first of the year. {Mid 60's}
It's been challenging  to have him underfoot all day.  We're still working on that. He needs some new hobbies.  Watching tv news all day, scrolling on facebook, and watching stupid videos online isn't a wise use of time, in my opinion. He works out at the gym, goes hunting, trap shooting, bicycling, and eats breakfast out, with retired friends.

I  can always find something that needs doing. I don't get bored.

We're downsizing the amount of "stuff"we have, like excess furniture, collectibles, etc. We've been trying to find a perfect retirement house for the last year, without success.  We still have the option of building one or renovating the home we're in.  We need to do these things while we're in good health and still able to handle the work involved.


----------



## Gaer (Feb 9, 2020)

I didn't plan to retire and didn't know if I could survive without a job but always, when I jump off a building into the unknown, I always seem to land on a soft cloud!  For the first time , I actually have the time to create!  I sculpt for bronze, paint fine art, write and publish books; whatever I desire!  I didn't know I'd be alone at this time in my life but, for the most part, this life is preplanned so I guess i'm doing what I'm supposed to be doing.


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 10, 2020)

In a nutshell...I was looking forward to it, planning and saving..now life is better than it's ever been.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 10, 2020)

Luckily for me, my husband really enjoys working and plans everything down to the very minute

Me? Not so much. I was never the career oriented type of women. I preferred wingin’ it and never once in my life worried about not being able to find a job. Most of my employment was self directed. 

With that being said, we have a fairly attractive retirement plan. I’ve been the spoiled housewife who morphed into retirement while my husband worried about all the rest cause I wasn’t going to. 

It’s recently come to my attention that I’m on the selfish side but after caring for my parents,  my attitude has changed quite a bit.


----------



## Rich29 (Feb 10, 2020)

Unlike many on this post, I retired later at the age of 72. ( worked 2/3 time the last year and half) This was due to two primary reasons. The first reason was that I enjoyed my job and second was I wanted to make sure we were financially able to live a life style in retirement similar to the one when I was working. Working a few extra years made a difference. Adjusting to retirement was harder for me than my wife but after a while I have got the hang of it. Life is good.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Feb 10, 2020)

I had always wanted to retire at 56 NOT 65.  I hadn't made any plans, but when there was a big re-organisation at work, I took the opportunity (and the money) and left.  It seemed strange at first being able to do as I pleased, but I didn't miss the frequent flying, airport lounges, another hotel in a foreign city etc.. 

Like others, projects came along to fill all my spare time and sometimes I wonder how I 
found time for work. The drop in income was tough for a while, but when pensions started coming in, things got a whole lot better.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 10, 2020)

Capt Lightning said:


> I had always wanted to retire at 56 NOT 65.  I hadn't made any plans, but when there was a big re-organisation at work, I took the opportunity (and the money) and left.  It seemed strange at first being able to do as I pleased, but I didn't miss the frequent flying, airport lounges, another hotel in a foreign city etc..



Back in the 80s my brother traveled a lot for work, including overseas. I expressed some envy over his opportunity to "see the world on his company's dime." 

He told me that there was a terrible sameness to hotels, convention centers, airports, restaurants, and meetings with vendors, no matter where in the world he was. He smiled sadly with, "You don't think they give me an extra three days to explore these cities, do you? I get off the plane, take a cab to the hotel or a meeting, have a dinner meeting or dine alone at the hotel, repeat the process the next day or two, then go back to the airport and fly home or to my next stop." 

He opened my eyes to the grind that business travel often is.


----------



## CatGuy (Feb 10, 2020)

Catlady said:


> Well, we have already established that I am the ''Crazy Cat Lady'' with fourteen furry babies.  I'd like to know if Cat Guy is also a ''Crazy Cat Guy"  (anything over four cats).   Huh, huh??


LOL! No, just two fur babies for us: but one of them is a Tortie, so I figure that's worth at least two cats right there!


----------



## CatGuy (Feb 10, 2020)

Don M. said:


> I originally planned on working to age 62, then the company offered an early retirement buy-out when I was 60 that would have essentially had me working nearly for free for a couple of years, so I opted for the buy out.  I really liked my job, and was used to gobs of activity, etc., so when I suddenly found myself at home all day, it was almost stressful....and I could see that I was getting on the wife's nerves.  So, for lack of any real plans, we closed up the house, put some clothes and travel stuff in the truck, got some money from the bank, and headed for Canada, with no real itinerary.  We spend about a month just driving North to Canada, visited all sorts of nice places up there, then had a nice drive back through the NW US, and back home.  That gave us plenty of time to talk and think about the future, and allowed me to wind down from working so much.  After that, we started looking for a quiet place in a more rural area, found 40 acres of nice forest, and started a new life here.  It has worked out quite well.


I like that. My wife and I have talked about doing something similar - right now we're trying to get the cats acclimated to traveling so we don't have to pay a sitter or (ugh) board them...


----------



## Liberty (Feb 10, 2020)

CatGuy said:


> I like that. My wife and I have talked about doing something similar - right now we're trying to get the cats acclimated to traveling so we don't have to pay a sitter or (ugh) board them...


Good luck on getting cats acclimated to traveling!  For years, we paid a housekeeper to come "sit" in our place and take care of the 2 indoor/outdoor cats for the month of January when we went to the beach.  We have lots of land and the cats would wake up, want out, stay out all day (usually) and then bang the back screen door to come back in a night (one was an alpha male.)


----------



## CatGuy (Feb 10, 2020)

Liberty said:


> Good luck on getting cats acclimated to traveling!  For years, we paid a housekeeper to come "sit" in our place and take care of the 2 indoor/outdoor cats for the month of January when we went to the beach.  We have lots of land and the cats would wake up, want out, stay out all day (usually) and then bang the back screen door to come back in a night (one was an alpha male.)


Actually, they've done really well. We started off with short trips, just a few minutes, to get past the whole "V.E.T." thing, and we've been gradually increasing the time every week. Our tortie, Squeak, gets carsick after about an hour, so we're going to try some holistic remedies first, then we've got some anti-nausea pills from the vet as a fallback. I think they're gonna be fine. 
(And truth be told avoiding the cat sitter is only a small part of the reason: I adore these two and suffer some serious separation anxiety any time we travel )


----------



## jujube (Feb 10, 2020)

CatGuy said:


> Actually, they've done really well. We started off with short trips, just a few minutes, to get past the whole "V.E.T." thing, and we've been gradually increasing the time every week. Our tortie, *Squeak, gets carsick after about an hour, so *we're going to try some holistic remedies first, then we've got some anti-nausea pills from the vet as a fallback. I think they're gonna be fine.
> (And truth be told avoiding the cat sitter is only a small part of the reason: I adore these two and suffer some serious separation anxiety any time we travel )



Years ago, I had a cat that got carsick.  I found that if I covered his carrier with a piece of cloth, he'd do well.  He just needed the isolation from the surroundings.


----------



## Catlady (Feb 10, 2020)

CatGuy said:


> LOL! No, just two fur babies for us: but one of them is a Tortie, so I figure that's worth at least two cats right there!


I have a Tortie, too, she's a stray that was pregnant when I took her in.  I got to see her giving birth a week later.  I kept all, that was in Aug 2016.  Wendy is mean to her kids and the other cats, but is extremely loving to me.  And very beautiful, too, with long hair!


----------



## Catlady (Feb 10, 2020)

jujube said:


> Years ago, I had a cat that got carsick.  I found that if I covered his carrier with a piece of cloth, he'd do well.  He just needed the isolation from the surroundings.


I think cats would love riding at the back window if allowed, but having cats loose in the car is asking for a tragedy to happen.  And putting the carrier there would be fatal if it gets too hot from the sun and the cat is not able to get away.  Covering the carrier, as you suggest, is the best option.  That's what they suggest to do when humanely trapping a stray, covering the carrier calms them.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 10, 2020)

CatGuy said:


> Did you have a plan? Were you excited? Anxious? How did those first days/etc. affect you mentally and emotionally?



Plan;
Do everything I didn't have time for when a corporate slave



Excited?
Anxious?

Sometimes pictures say it better


----------



## Nautilus (Feb 10, 2020)

I'll never have to plan because I'll never retire.  I'm not the fixed income type and we like to live too high on the hog to take a pay cut.


----------



## Floridatennisplayer (Feb 10, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Back in the 80s my brother traveled a lot for work, including overseas. I expressed some envy over his opportunity to "see the world on his company's dime."
> 
> He told me that there was a terrible sameness to hotels, convention centers, airports, restaurants, and meetings with vendors, no matter where in the world he was. He smiled sadly with, "You don't think they give me an extra three days to explore these cities, do you? I get off the plane, take a cab to the hotel or a meeting, have a dinner meeting or dine alone at the hotel, repeat the process the next day or two, then go back to the airport and fly home or to my next stop."
> 
> He opened my eyes to the grind that business travel often is.


This was my life.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 10, 2020)

CatGuy said:


> I'm going to be retiring in about 7 months, and I'm curious as to how others have planned - or not planned - for the first days/weeks/months of being retired. Did you have a plan? Were you excited? Anxious? How did those first days/etc. affect you mentally and emotionally?
> 
> Thanks to all who reply!


I took an early retirement as planned, I saved for many years while I was working to make that possible, also worked a lot of overtime hours, which helped.  I was very excited when I neared retirement and informed my employer of the date.  I didn't plan on anything in particular and retirement had a very positive effect on me mentally, physically and emotionally.  My husband retired around the time I did also.

We like to go camping and take our pets with us.  Other than that, we keep busy enough just with every day things, house and yard work, walks with the dog, etc.  Days seem to fly by, and can't say I'm ever bored.  I enjoy being able to listen to music, watch TV or be on the computer more than when I was working.

To me working for someone all my adult life was just to pay the bills and accumulate some savings for retirement.  Life is wasted working, IMO, even if you don't do anything in retirement but lounge around, at least you are enjoying your precious time here on earth, soaking in nature, etc.  Nice to be in charge in your golden years, I think we all deserve it.  Some people thrive on working and don't want to retire, whatever works for them, but that's not for my or my husband. Most I would consider is volunteering somewhere, like maybe an animal shelter, but I don't see that happening in the near future.


----------



## Catlady (Feb 10, 2020)

Catlady said:


> I have a Tortie, too, she's a stray that was pregnant when I took her in.  I got to see her giving birth a week later.  I kept all, that was in Aug 2016.  Wendy is mean to her kids and the other cats, but is extremely loving to me.  And very beautiful, too, with long hair!


Oooops, I got confused there.  I don't have a Tortie, I have a Calico.


----------



## CatGuy (Feb 10, 2020)

jujube said:


> Years ago, I had a cat that got carsick.  I found that if I covered his carrier with a piece of cloth, he'd do well.  He just needed the isolation from the surroundings.


We've just started doing that this last trip, seemed to quiet our Tabby, Nani (Squeak's sister), who usually howls a bit. Not sure how it will work for carsickness, but sounds like a good idea to try out. Thanks!


----------



## CatGuy (Feb 10, 2020)

Catlady said:


> Oooops, I got confused there.  I don't have a Tortie, I have a Calico.


Close enough! Squeak has a beautiful patch of white on her belly (and loves having it rubbed!) but the rest of her is all autumn: golds and reds and oranges and rusts and black scattered throughout.


----------



## Catlady (Feb 10, 2020)

CatGuy said:


> We've just started doing that this last trip, seemed to quiet our Tabby, Nani (Squeak's sister), who usually howls a bit. Not sure how it will work for carsickness, but *sounds like a good idea to try ou*t. Thanks!


Try any options, use drugs as a last resort.  It WOULD be best to leave them with a trusted friend, though, cats don't like excitement like dogs do.  It will be hard on them to travel, especially if for long trips.  Depends on their personalities, though.  I read about a guy who took his cat on cross-country motorcycle trips (it had a leash).


----------



## Liberty (Feb 10, 2020)

CatGuy said:


> Actually, they've done really well. We started off with short trips, just a few minutes, to get past the whole "V.E.T." thing, and we've been gradually increasing the time every week. Our tortie, Squeak, gets carsick after about an hour, so we're going to try some holistic remedies first, then we've got some anti-nausea pills from the vet as a fallback. I think they're gonna be fine.
> (And truth be told avoiding the cat sitter is only a small part of the reason: I adore these two and suffer some serious separation anxiety any time we travel )


Good luck guy.  We missed the hairballs, too...but one beach condo occupant had her  cat jump off a 9th level balcony...thankfully it was ok but it was enough to make us decide to "let sleeping at home cats lie".  Do remember bringing my mom back from Tampa to Texas with her old cat sleeping peacefully up in the back window of the car.  So many waved at us along the way...lol!


----------



## Catlady (Feb 10, 2020)

Liberty said:


> Good luck guy.  We missed the hairballs, too...but one beach condo occupant had her  cat jump off a 9th level balcony...thankfully it was ok but it was enough to make us decide to "let sleeping at home cats lie".  Do remember bringing my mom back from Tampa to Texas with her old cat *sleeping peacefully up in the back window of the car*.  So many waved at us along the way...lol!



I'd be afraid I would forget and open the car door and the cat would take off.  One time I learned my lesson when my loose cat got underneath the brake pedal and I couldn't use it to brake without squashing her.  Never again!  I did drive in 1977 from CT to FL with three cats, but they were in a cage and I let them out at night when I went to sleep.  I had a van with a bed so I could save on hotels.  LOL  I've had some adventures.


----------



## jujube (Feb 10, 2020)

CatGuy said:


> We've just started doing that this last trip, seemed to quiet our Tabby, Nani (Squeak's sister), who usually howls a bit. Not sure how it will work for carsickness, but sounds like a good idea to try out. Thanks!



I think a lot of the "carsickness" stems from anxiety...…."OMG! WHERE ARE WE GOING???  THE VET?  NOOOOOOOO, NOT THE VET!!!!  I MUST SING THE SONG OF MY PEOPLE AS LOUDLY AS POSSIBLE!" Covering him up changes that to "Ooooh, they got me a nice canopy bed with a vibrating mattress. They must really love me! I think I'll just lie here and purr quietly to show my appreciation."


----------



## jujube (Feb 10, 2020)

Catlady said:


> I'd be afraid I would forget and open the car door and the cat would take off.  *One time I learned my lesson when my loose cat got underneath the brake pedal and I couldn't use it to brake without squashing her.  Never again! * I did drive in 1977 from CT to FL with three cats, but they were in a cage and I let them out at night when I went to sleep.  I had a van with a bed so I could save on hotels.  LOL  I've had some adventures.



One time I was picking up my husband at work after dark in our old Dodge Maxi Van that had these strange little ventilation doors down in the foot area in the front.  My daughter, for some notion (an 8 year old has strange ideas) wanted to take the cat along.  OK, sure, I'll get some "Good  Mom" points. What could it hurt?  Famous last words...….

Of course, the cat makes a beeline for the little doors and disappears into the bowels of the truck.  I can't start up; who knows what part of the engine he's on.  I pop the engine cover.  No cat to be seen.  But I can hear him.  Finally I find him mashed under the narrow grill between the engine compartment and the windshield. "GET MEOWT!!!!!"

But in order to get him out, I had to remove the grill.  But first I had to remove the window wipers.  Just as I have the window wipers removed and the grill hanging from the brackets, he does that spaghetti-cat-thing, disappears back into the next dimension and emerges back through the vent doors into the truck.  Daughter overjoyed.  Cat nonchalant about the whole thing (cats are never embarrassed...….that's for lower lifeforms.....)

It's pitch dark, I can't get anything to reconnect, so I just anchor everything to the front of the van with half a roll of duct tape and hope I don't get pulled over.  

After that, cat's only car rides are inside a carrier.


----------



## Catlady (Feb 10, 2020)

jujube said:


> But in order to get him out, I had to remove the grill.  But first I had to remove the window wipers.  Just as I have the window wipers removed and the grill hanging from the brackets, he does that spaghetti-cat-thing, disappears back into the next dimension and emerges back through the vent doors into the truck.  Daughter overjoyed.  Cat nonchalant about the whole thing (*cats are never embarrassed...….that's for lower lifeforms*.....)



LOL, I love the bolded comment.   I love cats, but sometimes they drive you up the wall (on purpose?).  I don't know how many times I've looked for one cat or another and can't find it.  Did it slip by me when I opened the door and I didn't see it?  I look everywhere, no sign of the cat.  I call even though I can't hear, but they would never answer anyway.  Then suddenly the cat reappears.  Where were you hiding?  I never found out the many times it happened. 

I think Cat Guy is biting more than he can chew by taking those cats along, hope nothing bad happens.  Cats love comfort and routine and safe places.  Traveling can be stressful even for humans.


----------



## Liberty (Feb 11, 2020)

When we were building this house, in the mid 80's, there was a wild calico cat on the property.  Hub was finishing out the fireplace and had just cemented it up outside when a bit later her heard "meowing"... he had to tear completely out the cement job again, to find and remove a litter of kittens.  We just lost the last kitten from that litter a couple of years ago; he died from old age.  Oh well.  The things you remember.


----------



## old medic (Feb 11, 2020)

My 30 years will be up July 1st, But with my accrued sick time I was eligible for full retirement over a year ago. Financially we can afford for me to call it quits, But would have to pay for insurance for 9 years. The wife has about 7 more years to go and will have insurance with her retirement.
I love what I do, but hate some of the BS that goes along with it. So will continue for a few more years and get our retirement travel toys paid off and our house done.... We travel and camp quite a bit now, but will be going out on 3-6 month trips once she retires... 

*Emotionally and Psychologically......*
This is were Im fearing trouble.... Have always been a workaholic of sorts, have always worked 12 hour shifts, rotating days and nights, and for many years would work a few hours during the day when pulling nights. Currently its rare for me to sleep more than 3-4 hours at a time. I do hope that will change with retirement


----------



## Catlady (Feb 11, 2020)

Liberty said:


> When we were building this house, in the mid 80's, there was a wild calico cat on the property.  Hub was finishing out the fireplace and had just cemented it up outside when a bit later her heard "meowing"... he had to tear completely out the cement job again, to find and remove a litter of kittens.  We just lost the last kitten from that litter a couple of years ago; he died from old age.  Oh well.  The things you remember.



OMG!  Tell me more.  How many were there?  How old,were they newborn?   Thanks for keeping them.   When I took in my Calico Wendy and she had kittens, there was no way I would have had the heart to give them away.  I fell in love with them the minute I saw them being born, and even more after I held them in my hand, they just barely covered my palm.


----------



## CatGuy (Feb 12, 2020)

Catlady said:


> LOL, I love the bolded comment.   I love cats, but sometimes they drive you up the wall (on purpose?).  I don't know how many times I've looked for one cat or another and can't find it.  Did it slip by me when I opened the door and I didn't see it?  I look everywhere, no sign of the cat.  I call even though I can't hear, but they would never answer anyway.  Then suddenly the cat reappears.  Where were you hiding?  I never found out the many times it happened.
> 
> I think Cat Guy is biting more than he can chew by taking those cats along, hope nothing bad happens.  Cats love comfort and routine and safe places.  Traveling can be stressful even for humans.


LOL! I can chew it well enough, it's just a matter of how it's going to taste! It's an experiment, to be sure. I'll keep y'all posted on progress, for sure!


----------



## CatGuy (Feb 12, 2020)

jujube said:


> One time I was picking up my husband at work after dark in our old Dodge Maxi Van that had these strange little ventilation doors down in the foot area in the front.  My daughter, for some notion (an 8 year old has strange ideas) wanted to take the cat along.  OK, sure, I'll get some "Good  Mom" points. What could it hurt?  Famous last words...….
> 
> Of course, the cat makes a beeline for the little doors and disappears into the bowels of the truck.  I can't start up; who knows what part of the engine he's on.  I pop the engine cover.  No cat to be seen.  But I can hear him.  Finally I find him mashed under the narrow grill between the engine compartment and the windshield. "GET MEOWT!!!!!"
> 
> ...


Wow! That's quite a tale! Ours are in their carrier all the time in the car. I've been gradually using larger carriers, the idea is to build them an enclosure that will let them stretch out a bit and will house a litter box. Now, how's all that gonna work out? Beats me. Nothing ventured, nothing gained, though, and I badly want to take them with us. We have friends who could watch them, sure, but they are very clingy with me (I'm the guy that plays with them every day - fuzzy worms are the best!), and I'm not sure how they'd do alone in the house.


----------



## Liberty (Feb 12, 2020)

CatGuy said:


> Wow! That's quite a tale! Ours are in their carrier all the time in the car. I've been gradually using larger carriers, the idea is to build them an enclosure that will let them stretch out a bit and will house a litter box. Now, how's all that gonna work out? Beats me. Nothing ventured, nothing gained, though, and I badly want to take them with us. We have friends who could watch them, sure, but they are very clingy with me (I'm the guy that plays with them every day - fuzzy worms are the best!), and I'm not sure how they'd do alone in the house.


We were gone for over a month each year...it did take the cats about a week to get used to the housekeeper, but they did fine.  Cats are survivors and will adapt when they have to.  Because they are territorial, they don't like to move though.  Lots of cases of cats being adopted and not keeping them in the building for a couple weeks.  Letting them out resulted in them trying to find their way back to the previous location.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 14, 2020)

I loved most aspects of my career but couldn't wait to retire.  I had health issues and our boss was becoming a pain.  But we started out together in our 20's, each in different job titles and those of us in the office were like family, despite the occasional squabbles.  That being said, I surprised myself by visiting the office quite a bit.  Guess I had separation anxiety.  I also had another excuse though.  I sold aromatherapy products as a side gig and had customers in the building.  I was so busy in retirement taking care of my aging mother, taking her to her appointments, babysitting and shuttling the grands to pre-school and school (when I was well enough) so I didn't have much time for emotions. Both my mom and husband told me I was busier in retirement than when I was working.

I did have a financial plan (somewhat).  My constituents told me I couldn't retire so early (age 50) because they had more time in than me and felt they couldn't manage it.  They couldn't believe I actually did it. But I was never anxious about retiring early because I knew that being debt free and having an extremely low cost of living, plus a great health insurance plan, that I could do it.  Turns out I was right and never regretted retiring when I did.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 15, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I did have a financial plan (somewhat). My constituents told me I couldn't retire so early (age 50) because they had more time in than me and felt they couldn't manage it. They couldn't believe I actually did it. But I was never anxious about retiring early because I knew that being debt free and having an extremely low cost of living, plus a great health insurance plan, that I could do it. Turns out I was right and never regretted retiring when I did.


I love this, Diva!  Kudos to you for not only getting your ducks in a row, but having the confidence to believe in your plan.


----------



## Liberty (Feb 15, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I love this, Diva!  Kudos to you for not only getting your ducks in a row, but having the confidence to believe in your plan.


Yep, what Star says is so true, these days people can get so discouraged with all the info about how much money they MUST have in order to retire at all.  You didn't let that stop you, One eye...you kept your "eye on the ball"!


----------



## needshave (Feb 15, 2020)

I retired at the age of 52. My company allowed for retirement at that age and I took it. They have been true to form and have continued my retirement benefits without fail. (17 years)
Do something you enjoy. For me that is woodworking, house restoration and vehicle restoration. Now I'm busier than I ever was when I was working full time, But when your doing something you love...you're doing something....for you.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 15, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I love this, Diva!  Kudos to you for not only getting your ducks in a row, but having the confidence to believe in your plan.





Liberty said:


> Yep, what Star says is so true, these days people can get so discouraged with all the info about how much money they MUST have in order to retire at all.  You didn't let that stop you, One eye...you kept your "eye on the ball"!


Thank you *so much* StarSong and Liberty!


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 1, 2020)

I'm only 54 but, now when I take vacation it's a staycation and I isolate myself as much as possible because that's likely how it's going to be when I retire. I can get up when I want and do whatever I want, in as long a time as I want. There isn't gonna be anymore rushing around. I will likely have to supplement with a part time job to make ends meet as food service doesn't pay that well.


----------



## Ladybj (Mar 4, 2020)

CatGuy said:


> I'm going to be retiring in about 7 months, and I'm curious as to how others have planned - or not planned - for the first days/weeks/months of being retired. Did you have a plan? Were you excited? Anxious? How did those first days/etc. affect you mentally and emotionally?
> 
> Thanks to all who reply!


I was VERY anxious but knew it was the best thing for me and I have NO regrets.  No, I did not plan it all out.  Sometimes we can plan and plan but it doesn't turn out as we expected.  I went with what was best for me.  If I planned, I would probably still be working.  Sometimes we have to TAKE A LEAP OF FAITH.. that's exactly what I did.


----------



## gennie (Mar 4, 2020)

For my own peace of mind, I became debt free and continue to live within my retirement income.


----------



## Davey Do (Mar 5, 2020)

I truly appreciate all the responses to CatGuy's inquiry, for I feel as though I am in good company.

I've work predominantly as a geriatric psych at a hospital I call "Wrongway Regional Medical Center". I often look for signs or the writing on the wall to help guide my decisions.  Recently, I told my work wife Eleanor that if I start to make mistakes in one way or another, I will retire.

However, I have been recognized by administration a few times in the past year for quality patient care and documentation.




And just last month, I received a prestigious award:




So I'm torn between retiring at the top of my game or waiting until I need to be turned out to pasture.

Thank you all for allowing me to be involved in this discussion.


----------



## CatGuy (Mar 5, 2020)

Davey Do said:


> I truly appreciate all the responses to CatGuy's inquiry, for I feel as though I am in good company.
> 
> I've work predominantly as a geriatric psych at a hospital I call "Wrongway Regional Medical Center". I often look for signs or the writing on the wall to help guide my decisions.  Recently, I told my work wife Eleanor that if I start to make mistakes in one way or another, I will retire.
> 
> ...


I know how you feel, Davey. When I took my latest (and last) job, I was brought in on a contract-to-hire basis as a senior database developer. I told my wife then (February 2017) that if they hired me at the end of the six-month probation, I'd work until August 2018, my 60th birthday.

But, my employer fooled me: they asked me to come on board as their database administrator, a position I'd coveted for some time. It seemed like a great chance to put a fine cap on my career, and I told my wife I'd work a couple more years, or until it stopped being fun. I've done some great things for my company, and been recognized by everyone from my manager up to the president, and I truly enjoy what I do, but it's time to step away and pursue other passions.

So my advice, FWIW, is to ease out now. Perhaps a phased withdrawal would be a good compromise: you gradually work fewer and fewer hours, until you know you're ready, giving both your employer and yourself a nice adjustment period.


----------



## Davey Do (Mar 5, 2020)

Thank you so much for your reply, CatGuy, I do believe you know how I feel. 

I will try to "ease out now".


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 5, 2020)

I didn't plan for anything, I was just so relieved to be able to stop working.

An old form of depression began to take hold. I'm better now, but never did I want to go back to work.


----------



## Ladybj (Mar 5, 2020)

Davey Do said:


> I truly appreciate all the responses to CatGuy's inquiry, for I feel as though I am in good company.
> 
> I've work predominantly as a geriatric psych at a hospital I call "Wrongway Regional Medical Center". I often look for signs or the writing on the wall to help guide my decisions.  Recently, I told my work wife Eleanor that if I start to make mistakes in one way or another, I will retire.
> 
> ...


CONGRATS!!!!!!!  You will know when the time is right.


----------



## CatGuy (Mar 7, 2020)

Davey Do said:


> Thank you so much for your reply, CatGuy, I do believe you know how I feel.
> 
> I will try to "ease out now".


My plan for "easing out" was to be less ambitious about the projects I undertook, and to make sure my employer hired my successor while I was still around (we're working on that part). I'm in more of a "keep the lights on" mode, and will be until August. When we finally get a new DBA in, I'll start turning over duties to them, and planning fishing trips


----------



## Ladybj (Mar 7, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> I didn't plan for anything, I was just so relieved to be able to stop working.
> 
> An old form of depression began to take hold. I'm better now, but never did I want to go back to work.


I can soooo relate @RadishRose!!


----------



## Lc jones (Mar 7, 2020)

Ladybj said:


> I can soooo relate @RadishRose!!


Me too


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Mar 7, 2020)

I was a Registered Nurse. I was having back problems. One of those problem was walking. Then one day, I just couldn't walk anymore. I was "retired". For the longest time, I thought I was always going back to work.  It was a long transition from my identity as a working Nurse to that of a retired person. But now, I accept I'm a geezer, and proud of it.


----------



## Lc jones (Mar 8, 2020)

CatGuy said:


> My plan for "easing out" was to be less ambitious about the projects I undertook, and to make sure my employer hired my successor while I was still around (we're working on that part). I'm in more of a "keep the lights on" mode, and will be until August. When we finally get a new DBA in, I'll start turning over duties to them, and planning fishing trips


I bet your employer was sorry to have you leave you sound like a great employee.


----------



## CatGuy (Mar 9, 2020)

Lc jones said:


> I bet your employer was sorry to have you leave you sound like a great employee.


That's very kind of you, LC. I haven't left yet, but yes, they are sorry to see me go. I'm just pleased that I will be leaving their database systems in much better shape than I found them, and grateful for the opportunity they gave me.


----------



## Lc jones (Mar 9, 2020)

CatGuy said:


> That's very kind of you, LC. I haven't left yet, but yes, they are sorry to see me go. I'm just pleased that I will be leaving their database systems in much better shape than I found them, and grateful for the opportunity they gave me.


You have a refreshing attitude...


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 20, 2020)

Ugly guy said:


> Help please https://lifesavingdonation.com/



is this some kind of scam?


----------



## jujube (Apr 20, 2020)

I hope to heaven I _never ever _have to go back to work again. I would have absolutely no patience for putting up with the cr@p I put up with in my last job.  "Disfunction Junction" should have been on the sign out front.


----------



## johndoe (Apr 20, 2020)

My job was stressful so when the opportunity came I jumped at it. The company was downsizing and they were looking for volunteers to take a layoff so off I went. I had been plotting my savings vs. life expectancy and felt I was financially able.


----------

